# Sending audio to Canon GL2 from Yamaha LS9-32



## halstonb (May 10, 2010)

Good morning, I am new to digital mixers and I have been thrown into working with a LS9. I have been able to figure out most everything I need to do. There are a few snags here and there but overall it not so bad. My latest snag is trying to send the audio from the console to a canon GL2. I have tried using the omni outs but all I can get is a hum. I am sure that this is simple and I am just overlooking something, but I need some help. any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 11, 2010)

I'm moving this over to the audio forum where you will probably get better help. There will be a link from the multimedia forum as well.

The hum sounds like you have a ground loop issue. Maybe you could help out by stating what type of connections you are making.


----------



## metti (May 11, 2010)

I am interpreting your issue as being hum and nothing else, not hum in addition to audio. Is this correct? What audio are you trying to send to the camera? Have you used the outpu patch window to send it an aux send, bus, etc?


----------



## bishopthomas (May 11, 2010)

If no audio is passing through then you are probably not patched correctly. If you want the stereo main mix to go to the camera do this: Select the master fader. Cursor up to the routing button on the screen (this should be next to where the head amp would be if on an input channel). Hit enter and it will take you to the patching page. Select the omni outs that you are using. Note that when you select the master fader the first time you will be on Left, press it again and you have selected the Right output. Assign the left to the appropriate omni out, press the master fader's select button again to go to the right output, then assign it to the next omni out. You can assign an output to as many mixes as you would like, but you cannot assign multiple mixes to one omni out.

This will give you a line level output of exactly what's going to FOH. If you want to create a separate mix then you'll need to assign the mixes to the omni outs. This is done in the same way, but you'll have to be on the master fader layer in order to select the mix masters.

If none of this helped please come back and explain your situation and I'm sure I can step you through it.


----------



## museav (May 11, 2010)

You might benefit from breaking this into two elements; one would be whether you are getting the desired audio out of the LS9 and the other then being getting that signal into the camera. Approaching these as two separate issues may help in troubleshooting. For example, if you can hook up a powered speaker or other device to the console output and get the desired audio then you know the console is not the problem and it is related to getting that signal into the camera. Conversely, if you can take another output that you know works and get that into the camera without problems then you know it is not the console to camera connection and is a matter of getting the desired signal to the desired output.

It might also help if you described how you are going from the console to the camera, what cabling you are using, what inputs on the camera you go into, etc.


----------



## halstonb (May 17, 2010)

bishopthomas said:


> If no audio is passing through then you are probably not patched correctly. If you want the stereo main mix to go to the camera do this: Select the master fader. Cursor up to the routing button on the screen (this should be next to where the head amp would be if on an input channel). Hit enter and it will take you to the patching page. Select the omni outs that you are using. Note that when you select the master fader the first time you will be on Left, press it again and you have selected the Right output. Assign the left to the appropriate omni out, press the master fader's select button again to go to the right output, then assign it to the next omni out. You can assign an output to as many mixes as you would like, but you cannot assign multiple mixes to one omni out.
> 
> This will give you a line level output of exactly what's going to FOH. If you want to create a separate mix then you'll need to assign the mixes to the omni outs. This is done in the same way, but you'll have to be on the master fader layer in order to select the mix masters.
> 
> If none of this helped please come back and explain your situation and I'm sure I can step you through it.




good morning, and thank you for the help. This is exactly what I needed however I am not exactly sure what you are talking about. I am very new to this console, so is there any way that you could send me a picture of the screes that you go through or maybe a link to it or possibly even just the page number in the user manual.


----------



## bishopthomas (May 17, 2010)

First, here is the manual:
http://www2.yamaha.co.jp/manual/pdf/pa/english/mixers/ls9_en_om_f0.pdf

It's page 95. There's a gray button next to the head amp display and above the phantom and polarity buttons. Click it and it will take you to the patch page of the selected channel (select the master L/R channels to route those). It's the same button whether you are patching an input or an output, the options will change automatically depending on what you have selected (input channel or mix out). Note that this will send to the camera exactly what's going to FOH. If you need a separate volume control you'll want to use the matrices; if you want to build a separate mix entirely you will need to use the mix outs.

If you're still stuck let me know and I'll PM you my phone number.


----------



## halstonb (May 17, 2010)

thank you I was able to get it.


----------



## bishopthomas (May 17, 2010)

Excellent news. Have fun with the new mixer. It's a little cumbersome to get around on but once you learn the ins and outs you will probably really enjoy using it.


----------



## NickVon (May 22, 2010)

In addition, if the simplicity of the solution you used is to simple and you want something a little more balanced in the camera; I would suggest using one of the omni outs fed by a "mix".
For my GL1 feed i just use a mono feed into the camera (stereo would be just as easy if you have the cabling and outputs available.) I use omni out "11" (just cause, and I simply dial my individual channels into the "mix11" so that things like playback audio/vocal mics/boundary mics, etc are all balanced in the camera feed. Instead of say CD play back overpowering vocals even though it might sound fine in the stereo house mix. The ease of matrix mixing on the LS9 i already love after having it for just going on 2 weeks.


----------

